# Easter Online Orders - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/3/18)

Hey guys just a reminder.

Make sure your online orders get in before 1:30pm today for delivery tomorrow before the long weekend. Orders after 1:30pm will only be delivered on Tues / Wed due to the couriers not operating over the Easter Holidays.






Check out what's new here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------

